
Functional Programming? Don’t Even Bother, It’s a Silly Toy - leandrotk
https://medium.com/@ilyasz/fp-toy-7f52ea0a947e
======
PhilWright
The author is often found bashing OOP and praising FP. It's his hobby horse.
Every time he needs a few clicks on his blog, up comes the 'OOP is a
disaster!'.

It's a wonder the world has managed to survive with the billions of lines of
OOP out in the wild, running the world!

~~~
abc_lisper
Yeah, if it was FP it would be millions instead of billions.

The point being, there is nothing special about oops or any other new concept
which resembles poorly defined real world semantics. Math, patterns are the
masters here. And everything should be amenable to computation ie things like
reflection should be part of the language and not treated like a carefully
handled baby. As soon as that is met, everything naturally collapses into
repeating patterns. And we can apply powerful theorems of math we have
accumulated over centuries to the work at hand

------
inflatableDodo
>The so-called “functional” programming has no proper mechanisms of
abstraction since it is based on mathematics (which obviously is inferior and
has no applications in the real world apart from the academia).

Amazingly, this article appears to be serious.

~~~
pessimizer
It's not.

> Declarative code, on the other hand, is too concise, and erroneously makes
> the developers focus on the less important things, like business logic.

\-----

>It takes at least 20–30 years to get good with OOP, even then most people
with 30 years of OOP experience haven’t truly mastered it. The learning path
is rough, filled with uncertainty. A lifetime of learning awaits the OOP
developer, how exciting is that!

> What about the poor functional programmers? Unfortunately, there’s not much
> to learn. I personally have taught a few junior developers functional
> programming in JavaScript, and they became really good at it in about half a
> year. They simply had to understand a few basic concepts and then learned to
> apply them pretty quickly. Where’s the thrill of lifetime learning? I
> wouldn’t envy them.

~~~
inflatableDodo
Off to check the batteries in my satire meter.

